# NYU Grad Film Program



## sa (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi everyone.

I had decided on Columbia for grad film, but just got in to NYU off of the waitlist today.

Are there any people out there who got into NYU or ARE GOING TO BE THERE IN THE FALL or who graduated from there that I can talk to?

I'm trying to make this big decision all over again and would love to get in touch with anyone who has some insider knowledge on the program.

Thanks!
Sa


----------

